# Getting IR Emitters to Stick



## hjones4841

What is the best way you have found to get IR emitters to stick into place? I have tried both Xantech and now Smarthome brands - the adhesive pads on the Smarthome ones hold a little better than the double sticky tape on the Xantechs. But either one will come off easily.

The biggest problem is getting them to stick on the DirecTV HR20 series DVRs. The IR window is slightly curved so there is not full contact with the adhesive.

I have resorted to black electrical tape and also white foam adhesive tape across the wires to the emitters, but that looks bad.

Other than Crazy Glue, what has worked for you? Thanks.


----------



## salvasol

hjones4841 said:


> I have resorted to black electrical tape and also white foam adhesive tape across the wires to the emitters, but that looks bad.
> 
> Other than Crazy Glue, what has worked for you? Thanks.


What about that double side tape used to hold car emblems, moldings, etc.??? ....maybe you can buy a roll at the autopart shop (is black by the way :yes.


----------



## TBush

Hi.
A good trick I've found are glue sticks for a hot glue gun and a lighter. Just heat the end of the stick and use the appropriate amount around the edge of the emitter, stick it and move on. The nice thing about this is it doesn't leave a residue like tape does, and it pops off with a set of pliers or your fingers. Whatever glue residue remains breaks right off. No goop to clean off and it doesn't harm the surface of the equipment. It's not very easy to accidentally pop them off either once they are glued. You could use the glue gun if you like, but it's a hassle carrying it and plugging it in. Have you ever tried to find a place to put a hot glue gun in a very tight space? Not fun! The glue also comes in black if that is more visually pleasing.

Rock on and I'm out :yay2:

TBush


----------



## hjones4841

Thanks for the great suggestion, TBush. I have glue sticks and will have to try that. Gotta be better than adhesive tape.


----------



## handyjr

Thanks TBush - I've been looking for an elegant solution to this problem, and this sounds like a great one! I'll let you know how it works after I've given it a try.


----------



## brucek

But, is the glue transparent when it dries? The IR has to see through the glue to the IR receiver of the equipment it's attached to..

This is why I don't understand the tape suggestion. It has to be transparent......

brucek


----------



## hjones4841

brucek said:


> This is why I don't understand the tape suggestion. It has to be transparent......
> 
> brucek


...not if the emitter is off to the side of the IR window. There is almost always enough light spill from the LED to reach the window.

The glue may not be completely transparent, but it is no opaque.


----------



## TBush

brucek said:


> But, is the glue transparent when it dries? The IR has to see through the glue to the IR receiver of the equipment it's attached to..
> 
> This is why I don't understand the tape suggestion. It has to be transparent......
> 
> brucek


As long as the glue is close to transparent, it's good. Theoretically, the clearer the better, but I've used the black around the edges. IR only needs to be seen by the sensor and doesn't need to be very strong. It will work through tape, glue and clear silicon.
Just use a small spot of glue on the outside of the emitter face, the one that sticks to the box, and don't over do it.  OR I just hit around the outside edges of the sticky face. The glue is strong enough to hold.

Rock on, I'm out :yay2:

Tom


----------



## handyjr

Great idea - thanks for posting it!


----------

